# help a khaleesi find a major please



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

okay so i'm currently enrolled in my local community college, going with the "get basic credits and then transfer" plan. i've taken a break and didn't register for or take any classes this past semester, and during that break, i changed my mind about the course of my studies and what i want to do in life. i was originally planning to major in journalism and mass communications to become a music journalist, now i want to major in... something so that i can work in immigrant/refugee resettlement. i want to help immigrants and refugees to find safe homes, get good jobs, learn what they need to get by in their new environment, and start a new, good life.

i'm planning to register and go back to school next semester, so i really need to decide on a major or at least narrow it down to a few choices that would be good for me, considering what i want to do. that way i'll know what credits i need to take care of while i'm in community college. 

someone help me, i have no idea what i'm doing. i'm currently doing research on my own, but i'd like advice on how to pick a major, advice from people who might work in the same or a similar field as the one i want to go into, people who are already majoring in or have finished school with something they think would be good for me, etc.


----------



## Larch (Oct 14, 2015)

I would think journalism is a still a fantastic major for you, if you are thinking about going into activism. You will develop a strong work ethic and the skills to voice your views on important issues affecting the refugees. Otherwise, social work may be a good option, if you want to be more hands-on and work with people on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

Larch said:


> I would think journalism is a still a fantastic major for you, if you are thinking about going into activism. You will develop a strong work ethic and the skills to voice your views on important issues affecting the refugees. Otherwise, social work may be a good option, if you want to be more hands-on and work with people on a day-to-day basis.


i've been told that i should keep that idea, but i don't think i want to actually do journalism anymore. i would much rather take action and be hands-on, like you said. i do want to focus on human rights, global citizenship, and world history in my studies.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Public Policy (for fixing the bureaucracy)
Social Work (for more hands-on work)
Business (for the economic side of things...housing, finance, etc.)

Latin American Studies Minor regardless

Public Policy MA
or Social Work MSW
or MBA
or Latin American Studies MA


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

International Relations?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I wouldn't help you because it would hurt my chances of getting a job using my major.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I wouldn't help you because it would hurt my chances of getting a job using my major.


----------

